# The beautiful Clover (pic heavy)



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thought id take some piccies of Clover today as she is now 9lb 4oz at 5 months old lol and a tad bigger than the last piccies  
she is going through a moult so the fur on her head is a bit mish mash.

yes i put the pot on her head lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's beautiful.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aww she has beautiful blue eyes, she looks like a real character too.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

she has a very mischevious character LOL she is a total air head and im putting it down to the white fur (sorry blondes  )


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm blonde so I empathise with her stupidity haha :O


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Do all your bun's grow that big?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Do all your bun's grow that big?


BIG? she isnt big yet LOL she will get to about 14-16lb 

not all get that mahoosive tho as lily is 12lb and dexter is about 10 1/2lb


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

To think George is only 1.8kg, Rosie is 1.95kg and poor little Daisy is 1.6kg. Though I think Daisy is a bit podgy for a nethie.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh she is lovely Frags!! Adorable! 

We had Stan weight about 2/3 weeks ago and he weighed in about 6.5kg which i think is about 14.5 lbs and hes still got a over a years growing to do, i think i better get him his own house soon!! :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh she is lovely Frags!! Adorable!
> 
> We had Stan weight about 2/3 weeks ago and he weighed in about 6.5kg which i think is about 14.5 lbs and hes still got a over a years growing to do, i think i better get him his own house soon!! :001_tt2::001_tt2:


lol just converted it nd he is 14.3  lol

your right, they dont stop growing until there about 18 months so yes go get another morgage lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

frags said:


> BIG? she isnt big yet LOL she will get to about 14-16lb
> 
> not all get that mahoosive tho as lily is 12lb and dexter is about 10 1/2lb


Badger'll think i brought her some play mate's


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG Im lost for words she is stunnning!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes massive!!!!, there is a problem tho how am i gonna get her big ass out the window?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow what a stunning bunny!! X


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> shes massive!!!!, there is a problem tho how am i gonna get her big ass out the window?


ROFL :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> shes massive!!!!, there is a problem tho how am i gonna get her big ass out the window?


LOL il make sure i dont keep vasaline in the shed


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, great name! I have a rescue bunny called Clover!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Love the one where she's sitting up looking at you. x x x


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

she looks very cuddly  thanks for sharing


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Aw, great name! I have a rescue bunny called Clover!


funny as clover is poisonous to rabbits lol



jaxb05 said:


> Love the one where she's sitting up looking at you. x x x


prob trying to look over my shoulder to dodge the camera that was constantly in her face lol



xliljanex said:


> she looks very cuddly  thanks for sharing


cuddly? nope not clover lol she is a mare!!


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

frags said:


> funny as clover is poisonous to rabbits lol


That's the first I've heard, in that case I've been poisoning my buns throughout the Summer by feeding them clover, rabbits LOVE clover


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Clover poisonous? I thought they could eat the leaves but not the flower. Besides isn't clover what Thumpers mum tells him to eat in Bambi.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Red clover, Alsike clover (Trifolium hybridum) LOL


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, you had me worried there my lot love clover.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Oh, you had me worried there my lot love clover.


 Sorry hun
Ive no idea what red clover is but apparently its poisonous ut: i reckon my clover will be poisonous to bucks :001_tt2:


----------

